# bio spira



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

none of my lfs' will order me bio spira, they all say it isn't worth it, told me cycle all the way, but after hearing all your comments i want to use it. how the hell can i get some??
\


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Cycle sucks







Just tell them that they are dump and you want a special order.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i tried that but they said they wouldnt order it in for me cause they dont use it


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Those ammonia oxidizing bacteria can be found in places than a bottle of Bio Spira. The bacteria you need is already growing in every aquarium in the world that has been running for more than a few months.

If you know of anyone who has an aquarium that will let you 'borrow' a hand full of gravel or some filter media, you can jumpstart your cycling process.

Bag the gravel/media like a fish in the aquarium's water and introduce the bacteria to your aquarium after your feeders have been living in there a few days.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i used bio-spira and my 75g tank cylced in about 2-3 days


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just ordered Bio-spira online today from that TN LFS that sells it online, i'll be able to verify if it works in a week or so hehe


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

keep me updated xtremek


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

it does that site is legit iv ordered bio spira from them before


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

When you add the bio spira, you have to add some fish in it also for it to work. I bought a lot of feeders and used bio spira and it worked for me. My tank cycled in about four days that is when I first tested the water. I did not know how long it took thou.

A lot of people said that Cycle does not work.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah i already ahve 20 feeders in my 40 gallon, they been in ther efor 2 days so far and will be in there for a few more before my bio spira arrives =) i hope this stuff works like everyonesays it does hehe


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

[email protected]@k the rest try the best.lol yeah bio spira is the only way to go


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

If they are going to ship Bio Spira, they need cold packs and stuff. Bio Spira will expire when it gets too warm and it will not work. Bio Spira is stored in the refrigerator.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah they have a way to transport it and not let the bacteria die


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Bio-Spira works great, I ordered it from the TN LFS and threw it in wiht some feeders. Added my p the next day, this was 2 months ago. Great cycling in a matter of days. Definitely order it.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

BTW, they send wrapped in ice packs....arrives quite cold.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

tn lfs is there a website anyone??


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html

there u go


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

bio spira works 12 hrs after putting it in the tank. Its not totally instant


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

bio spira worked for me also. I tried cycle and bio zyme and it was a complete waste of money.


----------

